# 2012 Adidas Climawarm Golf Shoes Winter Boots



## BTatHome (Oct 21, 2012)

2012 Adidas Climawarm Golf Shoes Winter Boots

We've had a dreadful wet year for golfers, and I recently found my Adidas  360 shoes to be less than waterproof, I'll now keep them for drier days but decided it was time to look for a new shoe for winter.

I wanted something made specifically to be waterproof, warm and comfortable. I know that most shoes are waterproof but that is usually the sole/sides area, walking thru the rough will still lead to wet feet via the lace area. Winter boots should hopefully sort that, but there aren't many to choose from. I chose the Adidas Climawarm as I liked the styling (they are very shoe like in design) and I hope you like the black/red styling as there aren't any other colour choices ! 

They are typical Adidas sizing being slightly tighter than I would normally chose in a summer shoe, but that's probably due to the thicker socks for the colder days, so the extra half size I chose was useful. The sides are ankle height and provide both better support and water protection, with a cut out in the achilles area so it won't cut into your ankle during play. They are comfortable with the climawarm foam padding and very supportive. No water ingress issues in the testing so far either, so a success in that department too. Toes stay toasty warm so I think even in the deep winter they will be a good choice. Soles are typical of many Adidas shoes this year, with additional spiked area in the toe and heel giving great traction.

Overall, I'd recommended checking out the Adidas boots if your looking for a warm and waterproof shoe for winter ... so long as you like them in black.


----------



## adiemel (Oct 21, 2012)

they sound interesting. out of interest what price were they please


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 21, 2012)

I phoned Direct Golf and they beat the best price I could find which was Â£48.99 from American Golf. So I managed to get them for Â£45, be aware though they have limited sizes available.


----------



## adiemel (Oct 21, 2012)

ok thanks shall give them a ring tomorrow. They sound just what i am looking for for the winter. This is my first winter playing golf.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 26, 2012)

Quick update ....

I've now been wearing these for each round played since purchase, and have probably experienced the worst weather that I would normally consider playing in. So far the shoes have not been left wanting in any respect at all. Feet have remained warm and dry throughout the round and I'm really really happy to have bought them. 

The grip from the spikes and moulding on the sole is great, however the only down side I have found is the shoes ability to pick up leaves is simply incredible and whilst they are very easy to flick off with a pitch mark repair whilst waiting on the tee, or next to the green, it's something that I can see less tolerant people getting needlessly annoyed about.


----------



## johnnyWilders (Nov 26, 2012)

May force me to play through the winter if i invest in a pair of these...decent price too.


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 13, 2013)

Got the boots back out today, course was gonna be soaked overnight and today so decided to bring them out of their summer retirement (just a little earlier than originally planned). Performed as per usual with no discomfort or water ingress, let's just hope they don't need to be brought out too often during this winter.


----------



## D4RK1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm always in the market for new golf shoes. I currently have 3 pairs of Adidas tour 360's. Absolutely love these shoes. Most recently bought some adi pures and these are beautiful. Very warm, a little to warm for August sept, but will come into their own now. I've never really see navy boot style shoes so if I see some ill give them a try on. Good to hear they are performing well 12 months on.


----------

